# Plastic tank, going SW to FW?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey hey.. I have a mini bow 5 with SW running right now.

Is there anything to worry about when going from saltwater to freshwater with a plastic tank? I was just gunna wash the heck out of it. 

Anything to worry about?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think a good rinsing and maybe a vinegar rinse (to get rid of potential calcium/magnesium deposits) followed by several more good rinses should be fine.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Cid, I think you should give that tank to me and I'll buy you a new one! 

Edit: Forgot to mention, you have to leave everything in it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! well i have no need for the SW lights XD


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Personally I'd just fill it with hot water and take a scrubbing sponge, like an aquaclear sponge, and go nuts. Dont scratch the glass though


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty guys so much 

My upgrade plan will have to wait since a move might be in the future.. Just easier to deal with a smaller tank. Prolly will sell the 20 and get somthing huge-ish after the move :3


----------

